# It's that time again...Free Service w/ Nice Bike @ Wash Park and Deer Creek



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

The Colorado sun is out, days are consistently reaching 50 and the spring vibe is in the air. That means we are getting out and offering free service again! Nice Bike will be heading out to Washington Park, Deer Creek and other cycling hot spots to support our cycling community. Catch us Sat and Sunday for complimentary tweaks, adjustments and $50 coupons for major tunes. Thanks to all who stopped last year and I look forward to seeing you out there again!

Have a great day!

David
Nice Bike
2435 S Broadway


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thanks David for the update. We appreciate NB's support. See you soon at Deer Creek!


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am definately interested in these rides and way overdue for a tune up. Would you mind sending me a little more information on these rides and the tune-up special??

Thanks.

Robert


----------



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Robert! 

Thanks for your interest in our 'Operation Guerrilla Marketing'. As for ride location, Deer Creek is a beautiful climb that attracts a fair amount of cyclist during the weekends. I generally set up a tent and sign on W Deer Creek Canyon Road about 1/3 mile west of Wadsworth Blvd (near Chatfield Resevoir). 

Washinton Park is located south of Denver along Downing in between Alameda and Lousiana. There is a 2.3 mile loop that circumvents the park, inner lakes and generally attracts quite a bit of joggers and riders throughout the day. 

The tune up special is $50 off all labor $100 (normal rate for major tune) and over. You do not need a coupon as mentioning this forum will suffice. 

Thanks again and please let me know if you have any additional questions. Feel free to visit out website and FB pages

ridenicebike.com
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nice-Bike/192074317475519 

200th person to 'like' NB will get a free pair of Nice Bike merino wool socks!


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks David,

How often do you guys do the ride up Wolf Creek (obviously weather permitting)...I was planning on riding Wolf Creek alot this spring/summer as training for the Triple Bypass.

Do I need to make an appointment for the tune up or just drop the bike off??

Thanks Robert


----------



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

We do shop rides on Sundays with a number of different routes, just depends on what the crowd wants that morning. But as mentioned before, there are plenty of riders at those locations over the weekends and I'm sure there would be some people that you could hook up with to show you some cool routes.

No need for an appt, we are pretty good about keeping a 1-2 day turnaround. Thanks!


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Excellent! I will definately be by soon, my bike really needs a tune up and rear brake pads for sure. 

Another question for ya (sorry I'm so needy  ), I am signed up to ride the sunday or reverse route Triple Bypass this year and have been thinking about getting slightly better gearing on my bike. Its a triple/9 speed and I was thinking of just changing the rear cassette from the 12-23 it has to a 12-26 or 12-27 just to give me that one extra granny gear for when I'm suffering up the final climb of the day. I plan on replacing this bike next season so I was wondering if you guys had any used 9 speed cassettes or how much it would cost to just purchase new and have you guys install and tune it?

Thans again,

Robert


----------



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

A 12-26 would provide you with with the additional 26t cog, while a 12-27 provides a 24-27 last pair (both lower than your current range). I will check to see if I have any used cassettes, however it is a slight gamble using a cassette worn on a foreign drive train. Shimano still offers a 12-27 9spd Ultegra that is about $95 and there would be no additional labor to install w/ a tune. If cost is an issue, the SRAM 12-26 is significantly less expensive. Thanks again, Robert!


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Its not really the cost as much as I don't plan to keep the bike for next season but I totally see your logic on used parts. Looking at the gears I think the SRAM is exactly what I'm looking for. I like the 12-23 and have climbed everything so far with it but just want that one extra gear should I bonk on the final climb. :cryin:

I'll run it all by the boss (wife) and let you know when I can bring it in for the tune up, cassette and chain replacement.

Thanks for your patience


----------

